# Landbank/direct deposit



## BusyBC57 (Apr 13, 2015)

Hi, just curious if anyone on this board uses Landbank for your social security direct deposit and when it arrives from the states. I start getting mine in late November. I asked the bank but they had no idea. Thanks in advance.


----------



## greenstreak1946 (May 28, 2017)

hey BusyBC57

What did you have to do in order for the SS office to do a direct deposit into a Philippine bank? Just give them the bank info?

art


----------



## BusyBC57 (Apr 13, 2015)

greenstreak1946 said:


> hey BusyBC57
> 
> What did you have to do in order for the SS office to do a direct deposit into a Philippine bank? Just give them the bank info?
> 
> art


I filled out the direct deposit form for a international direct deposit. They have them on the SS website. They list by country. Then you have the bank fill out section 3 on the form and email it back to the embassy. The embassy also sent me a letter to open a bank account which i gave to the bank.


----------



## Rebaqshratz (May 15, 2016)

BusyBC57 said:


> I filled out the direct deposit form for a international direct deposit. They have them on the SS website. They list by country. Then you have the bank fill out section 3 on the form and email it back to the embassy. The embassy also sent me a letter to open a bank account which i gave to the bank.


Did they, SS, deposit into a dollar account or peso account?


----------



## BusyBC57 (Apr 13, 2015)

Rebaqshratz said:


> Did they, SS, deposit into a dollar account or peso account?


The form I used was for a peso account and it says that on the form. I believe the embassy has another form to use for dollar accounts.


----------



## greenstreak1946 (May 28, 2017)

thanks busybc57 for the info

art


----------



## Rebaqshratz (May 15, 2016)

BusyBC57 said:


> The form I used was for a peso account and it says that on the form. I believe the embassy has another form to use for dollar accounts.


Thanks. I have both but always get a better exchange rate at the bank. They have "many" exchange rates and for their friends it is higher. When first here I wondered why my wife gave Christmas gifts to the ladies working at the bank. I know now.


----------



## Manitoba (Jun 25, 2014)

My bank gives a different rate depending on how much I transfer, if I do it on line or in person etc.

Best rates is in person and large amounts, funny thing is they will not tell me the break points on the exchange rates, I have found that large USD to PHP transfers in person actually are close to published rates in the currency sites, I often pay less than 0.4% which is around the best you will ever get if exchanging less than 25,000 k USD, to get much better you are talking big business amounts.

I now plan on on;y making two transfers a year now.


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

BusyBC57 said:


> Hi, just curious if anyone on this board uses Landbank for your social security direct deposit and when it arrives from the states. I start getting mine in late November. I asked the bank but they had no idea. Thanks in advance.


Land bank is one of the best for inward remittance. Least hassle. Others hold the remittance for up to a week 

Sent from my ASUS_X008 using Tapatalk


----------



## BusyBC57 (Apr 13, 2015)

Hi Simon, does the Landbank process the social security direct deposits the same day when the US sends them? Thanks in advance.


----------

